# Who ever told me to smile/look happy thank you :)



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Today I took a different approach after the events that has happen I decided that I needed to mainly focus on myself and kids. Today H took the boys and I went and did somethings. I felt and looked good. When H got back I waited for him outside. I did this for 2 reasons.....1. I had a feeling he was either going to to try to do 'stuff' with me or argue and I am not willing to do either right now. 2. I wanted to make it easier for him because I knew he was running on little to no sleep. 

I smiled and was happy and I noticed it made a huge difference. When I was getting our youngest out of the car he seemed to notice a big difference and got out of the car and went in to hug me and when I didn't hug enough he asked, 'dont you still love me?' I just hugged him again and didn't say anything....I knew he was just wanting me to tell him yes and to come back like I talked about in my other thread. He then told me I looked really good and keep trying to touch/hug me. He then told me he was sorry... I just keep smiling, waved to the neighbor, and looked happy. He then asked me if I wanted to go with him to something tomorrow as a 'family'. 

I will say from now on I will not let him see me breaking down and vulnerable. Like I said I wont let him have that power over me because he pulling my strings like a puppet. I also think another thing that got to him was I did not text him today at all. He did text me and I texted him back. When it went outside of the kids I told him I was 'at dinner and would talk to him later' I guess the idea of me going out and living life instead of just crying over him at him makes him think about things.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Good! now what would be even better is when you don't have to pretend you are happy and you are truly happy 

But like I always say...it takes time.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

You know what the funny thing was stbxhmaybe is I was happy  I had a great day I decided I was going to have a good day and I did. I have also decided I will not let him use my emotions against me. 

I am going to live....I never imagined honestly not going through my life without him as my partner(even in the tough times I always thought we would pull through) but I can't lay in bed crying because I want him to hold me if he doesn't want to.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

I hope my wife is doing to me what you're doing to your husband...I'm pretty sure she might be which keeps me hopeful.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

2Daughters said:


> I hope my wife is doing to me what you're doing to your husband...I'm pretty sure she might be which keeps me hopeful.


I really hope so too


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

finallyseewhy said:


> You know what the funny thing was stbxhmaybe is I was happy  I had a great day I decided I was going to have a good day and I did. I have also decided I will not let him use my emotions against me.
> 
> I am going to live....I never imagined honestly not going through my life without him as my partner(even in the tough times I always thought we would pull through) but I can't lay in bed crying because I want him to hold me if he doesn't want to.


GOOD!! :smthumbup: I am very happy for you!! we humans are able to heal little by little but we will be completely healed one day


----------

